# Replacing latches/locks on old windows.



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It would probably be easier to get those refinished as well compared to find a lock with the same mounting hole locations. 

I would be concerned about drilling more holes in the frame or having the holes not quite line up and effectively elongate the locating holes. This would make the screw holes largely worthless.


----------

